# José o Jose



## Oxalc

Al menos en España , no sé en otros países de habla hispana , la pronunciación de José como palabra llana , es decir " Jose " , ha ido ganando adeptos de tal manera que hoy en día , al menos yo , me siento ridículo pronunciando José con acento agudo y he dejado de hacerlo ( aunque reconozco que me siguen chirriando las orejas al escucharlo con acento llano ) , y eso que durante años me negué en rotundo y seguía pronunciándolo con acento agudo  . 

En un principio , cuando era adolescente , asociaba dicha pronunciación con " gente de barrio de estudios mínimos " , pero a día de hoy viendo que se pronuncia así tanto por parte del más iletrado como letrado , me pregunto si se debería cambiar la acentuación de dicha palabra , ya que considero que la normativa que regula la lengua escrita no debe ser algo petrificado sino que se debe adaptar a las evoluciones del lenguaje .

Como decía no sé la situación de dicho nombre en América , pero yo me estoy pensando seriamente dejar de acentuar porque me parece ridículo , en una lengua como la española donde en teoría se escribe como se pronuncia a diferencia de otras .


----------



## Polizón

Yo seguiría aplicando la tilde, tal como mandan lar reglas del español.
En algunos países dicen José y en otros Jose (con acento en la primera sílaba). A veces la segunda es la manera corta y cariñosa de llamar a quienes tienen el nombre compuesto José Luis, José Ignacio, José Antonio, etc.
También he escuchado que otros nombres se pronuncian distinto, de acuerdo a los países: Christian, Christián (aunque no creo que lleve tilde dado su origen inglés) y otros nombres que no me vienen a la memoria ahora.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Acá en México José siempre será José, Jose se usa para el diminutivo de Josefina.

Claro no excluyo que algunos si digan Jose, pero la mayoría es con é.


----------



## lamartus

Además algunos nombres compuestos aún mantienen la pronunciación aguda como Juan José, Francisco José, etc.

De todas maneras, con los nombres propios creo que somos bastante laxos y dejamos al propietario que nos indique como prefiere ser llamado. Para mí así está bien. No quitaría la tilde.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Si en castellano José lleva tilde debería ponerse.

Otra cosa es el "alias" que empleen los llamados José. 

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

Yo también opino que es mejor dejar la tilde, pues entiendo que no se trata de que se haya cambiado la pronunciación de ese nombre, sino que se ha extendido una pronunciación familiar o coloquial. 
Pienso que si alguien, por ejemplo, tiene que leer una lista de personas en voz alta a las que no conoce, pronunciará "José Pérez García"... Además, ¿qué pasaría con los nombres de personalidades del pasado, a quien siempre hemos conocido como José Martínez Ruíz, o José de Espronceda, o el mismo san José? (¿Cómo se llamaba el padre de Jesús? Jose. )

EDIT: ¡Felices 1.500, Marta!


----------



## chics

A mí me parece que lo lógico sería que hubiese las dos versiones, según la pronunciación que se busque. Si quieren llamarse Jose, que lo escriban así. Del mismo modo que no escribimos tampoco "José" para leer "Pepe".


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Me queda una duda: las partidas de nacimiento de estas personas, a las cuales se les conoce como Jose, ¿qué dicen? ¿José o Jose? ¿Hay personas que tengan Jose como nombre "oficial"? Entiendo que si su nombre legal u oficial es Jose, así debería escribirse. Del mismo modo que existen personas que se llaman "Jhon" en vez de "John", recuerdo algún jugador de fútbol llamado así. Seguramente hay muchos más ejemplos.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá hay algunos Joses, pero la mayoría somos Josés.


----------



## chics

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Me queda una duda: las partidas de nacimiento de estas personas, a las cuales se les conoce como Jose, ¿qué dicen? ¿José o Jose? ¿Hay personas que tengan Jose como nombre "oficial"? Entiendo que si su nombre legal u oficial es Jose, así debería escribirse. Del mismo modo que existen personas que se llaman "Jhon" en vez de "John", recuerdo algún jugador de fútbol llamado así. Seguramente hay muchos más ejemplos.
> Saludos
> A.A.


Ésto depende de las leyes de cada país, e incluso del registro de cada ciudad, dentro de un mismo país. En unos sitios puede ser válido y en otros, no.


----------



## De Bezetene

En Colombia y Venezuela, *José* es el nombre de algunas personas, y *Jose* el término cariñoso que se usa para referirse o dirigirse a muchas de esas personas. Se pronuncian distinto. Por tanto, yo opino que hay que distinguirlas mediante el acento ortográfico, aunque en otros lugares no sea así. 

Las reglas deben ser iguales para todo el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por ejemplo en algunas actas los acentos no aparecen así que mis apellidos CalderÓn AvilÉs en la acta están como Calderon Aviles, pero todos los pronuncian como Calderón no como calderon, 

En los demás estoy de acuerdo puedes escribir Jose o José según lo que quieras expresar pero de ahí a quitarle la é a todos los joses que es lo que Oxalc pregunta ¡Hay un mundo de diferencia!


----------



## Berenguer

**** Respuesta a mensaje borrado 
Y ciñendome a lo lingüístico...José es José y Rubén es Rubén (por mucho que luego se le llame Ruben o Jose) Yo creo que no habría de quitarse.
Y bueno chics...cualquier tramite "burrocrático" es complicado...incluso el de modificar una errata... te lo aseguro.
Un saludo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Berenguer said:
			
		

> Y ciñendome a lo lingüístico...José es José y Rubén es Rubén (por mucho que luego se le llame Ruben o Jose) Yo creo que no habría de quitarse.



Por supuesto, estoy de acuerdo contigo, quitárselo a un nombre que lo tenga no sería adecuado. Pero por lo demás, todo depende del registro civil, que es quien manda en la "lingüística" de los nombres propios. Si a una persona le han puesto Noemí y a otra Noemi, Rubén o Ruben, José o Jose, tenemos seis nombres distintos, que deben ser escritos como han sido registrados. En cuanto a la pronunciación, si a su "propietario" no le gusta, podrá pedirle a sus amigos y conocidos que la cambien, como puede pedir que lo llamen Antonio y en realidad llamarse Gabriel, tanto da. 
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Oxalc

Un pequeño matiz ya que seguramente me he expresado mal .

No quería proponer que se suprimiera el acento por decreto , sino que se dejara la libertad para escribirlo o no , es decir que se aceptaran ambas soluciones . Aunque ahora que lo pienso no sé si la RAE tiene potestad para imponer normas ortográficas a los nombre propios.

Un saludo.
**** Contestado por PM. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Oxalc said:


> No quería proponer que se suprimiera el acento por decreto , sino que se dejara la libertad para escribirlo o no , es decir que se aceptaran ambas soluciones . Aunque ahora que lo pienso no sé si la RAE tiene potestad para imponer normas ortográficas a los nombre propios.


 

Bueno en esa caso, sí te apoyo, si verdaderamente tú quieres espresar en un texto escrito que le dice Jose y no josé, ¡Házlo!

No veo ningún problema.


----------



## swift

Oxalc said:


> Al menos en España , no sé en otros países de habla hispana , la pronunciación de José como palabra llana , es decir " Jose " , ha ido ganando adeptos de tal manera que hoy en día , al menos yo , me siento ridículo pronunciando José con acento agudo y he dejado de hacerlo ( aunque reconozco que me siguen chirriando las orejas al escucharlo con acento llano ) , y eso que durante años me negué en rotundo y seguía pronunciándolo con acento agudo  .
> 
> En un principio , cuando era adolescente , asociaba dicha pronunciación con " gente de barrio de estudios mínimos " , pero a día de hoy viendo que se pronuncia así tanto por parte del más iletrado como letrado , me pregunto si se debería cambiar la acentuación de dicha palabra , ya que considero que la normativa que regula la lengua escrita no debe ser algo petrificado sino que se debe adaptar a las evoluciones del lenguaje .
> 
> Como decía no sé la situación de dicho nombre en América , pero yo me estoy pensando seriamente dejar de acentuar porque me parece ridículo , en una lengua como la española donde en teoría se escribe como se pronuncia a diferencia de otras .



Resulta que mi nombre de pila es José. Así, adornado por esa virgulilla a la que llamamos tilde. Con todo, durante toda mi vida he escuchado pronunciar mi nombre de todas las formas imaginables (Jose entre mis primos y amigos cercanos, Oshe u Osé por mis hermanas menores cuando no tenían dientes, José por mis tíos y abuelos...). Te puedo asegurar que ninguna de esas pronunciaciones me ha chocado.

Pero, dejando a parte todo sentimentalismo, yo creo que _imponer_ una grafía específica a un nombre propio responde a la dictadura. Basta con la enorme variedad de grafías que existen para nombres propios tan comunes como Estefany o Michelle (que no son castizos, huelga decir). No creo que la tilde de José deba desaparecer, ni que se deba evitar la forma paroxítona de ese nombre. En resumidas cuentas, amigo, es cuestión de gustos, de uso y en muchas ocasiones, pienso, de familiaridad, confianza, cariño.

Saludos cordiales,


Swift


----------



## Natalis

> Miguelillo 87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acá en México José siempre será José, Jose se usa para el diminutivo de Josefina.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Hola a todos! Por estos pagos se escribe José y se pronuncia José. Como dice Miguelillo Jose o Jóse es el diminutivo de Josefa o Josefina, así la llaman a mi mamá sus amigas . Ahora, si en el acta de nacimiento dice Jose no hay discución, es Jose y punto. Y si dice José, para evitar confusiones, lo mejor, según yo, es llamarlo José, porque así se llama. Ahora, cariñosamente uno tiende a deformar el nombre de los otros, eso es otra cosa aunque, esto puede traer problemitas...si lo sabré yo...y ¡valla que mi nombre me trae problemas! Precisamente porque lo deforman, porque "creen" que es así o asa o porque miran a las apuradas y copian como les viene en gana. Yo acepto que me llamen de muchas maneras pero a la hora de escribirlo que quede claro donde está la tilde  y así nos evitamos varios problemas . Jajaja, parezco sensible en este tema, no...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jellby

En principio, cualquier padre es libre de inscribir a su hijo como "Jose" (sin acento) en el correspondiente registro. Entonces el niño se llamará "Jose", y quien le llame "José" no estará usando su nombre real.

Quien se llame "José", deberá escribir su acento. Por supuesto, también son muy libres los demás de llamarle como quieran: "Pepe", "Oselito" o "Jose", y él podrá molestarse o no.

Ya ha salido varias veces el caso de "Óscar" y "Oscar", son dos pronunciaciones distintas, con dos grafías distintas. Ninguna es mejor que la otra. Lo que ocurre con "Jose" es que normalmente todo el mundo es consciente de que debería ser "José", y en situaciones formales usan "José" y no "Jose", por ejemplo con el apellido (José Coronado) o con tratamientos (señor José, don José, san José...).


----------



## Atilano

El Jose llano es la abraviación de un nombre compuesto cuya primera parte es José. Al pronunciar el compuesto como uno sólo nombre, la sílaba -sé pierde el acento tónico.

Por tanto se puede considerar un hipocorístico. Se podría escribir sin tilde pero sólo cuando lo usemos como tal hipocorístico.

Al escribir a un amigo o pariente, pondré en el sobre:
    Sr. D. José Luis de Tal
y en la carta:
    Querido Jose: (porque tengo con él un trato familiar)


----------



## JustGeo

Hola a todos. Han considerado el efecto que tiene el segundo o primer nombre (en caso que José o Jose sean primer o segundo nombre, respectivamente) en la pronunciación de éste?

Me refiero a que no es lo mismo decir Jose Angel que Carlos José. Creo que el otro nombre de la persona define significativa, si no es que totalmente la pronunciación y, por ende, la acentuación de José.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Justgeo depende, ya que por ejemplo yo proncuio José Ángel aunque la é de José suena menos fuerte en el nombre compuesto que si éste estuviera solo, pero como hemos dicho depende de cada región y de cada persona.


----------



## pejeman

Como dijo Miguelillo, en México José sigue siendo José. Supongo que en otros lares, por simetría, Pepe se convertirá en *Pepé*.


----------



## lamartus

Atilano said:


> El Jose llano es la abreviación de un nombre compuesto cuya primera parte es José. Al pronunciar el compuesto como uno sólo nombre, la sílaba -sé pierde el acento tónico.



Pues no lo tengo tan claro. Mi padre se llama José, a secas, y familiarmente es Jose (creo que es con eso con lo que tiene más que ver la pronunciación).

Saludos.


----------



## JustGeo

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Justgeo depende, ya que por ejemplo yo proncuio José Ángel aunque la é de José suena menos fuerte en el nombre compuesto que si éste estuviera solo, pero como hemos dicho depende de cada región y de cada persona.



¿¿Y qué decis de Jose Elias?? Si lo pronuncias en una conversación o en una frase corrida sería muy incomodo y antinatural pronunciar la "e" acentuada, ¿no crees?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

JustGeo said:


> ¿¿Y qué decis de Jose Elias?? Si lo pronuncias en una conversación o en una frase corrida sería muy incomodo y antinatural pronunciar la "e" acentuada, ¿no crees?


 
Insisto depende de la región; Para mí es José Elías, no Jose Elías. Para mí lo raro es sin acento. Ahora que veo el post de Namarne, Jose María si lo pronuncio sin la é


----------



## Namarne

JustGeo said:


> ¿¿Y qué decis de Jose Elias?? Si lo pronuncias en una conversación o en una frase corrida sería muy incomodo y antinatural pronunciar la "e" acentuada, ¿no crees?


En cualquier caso, aunque en un nombre compuesto pueda perder la é el acento tónico, tampoco quiere decir que lo gane la ó, simplemente se pronuncia como una sola palabra con el siguiente nombre: Joseelías, Joseantonio, Josemaría... (me refiero sólo a la pronunciación)


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Insisto depende de la región; Para mí es José Elías, no Jose Elías. Para mí lo raro es sin acento. Ahora que veo el post de Namarne, Jose María si lo pronuncio sin la é


 
¿Estás seguro?

Para mí siempre ha sido y será Jos*é* María Morelos y Pavón.

En México las personas pueden escribir y pronunciar sus nombres como les venga en gana. Aunque la pronunciación José está generalizada, bien podría haber alguien que diga que se llama Jose, y los demás no tendríamos más que aceptarlo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

José Ángel lo pronunciamos Jo-sean-gel. Habrá quien diga Jo-sé-Án-gel, pero creo que es la minoría.

Yo soy José Antonio, y al decir mi nombre pronuncio Jo-sean-tó-nio. 

Lo anterior es en habla de todos los días. Tal vez en una conferencia lo pronunciaría con mayor esmero, recalcando cada sílaba.


----------



## Jellby

Además, no suele ser lo mismo el nombre que el apellido. Por ejemplo, "Andrés" puede ser tanto nombre de pila como apellido, y entonces "José Andrés" se pronuncia "joseandrés" si es un nombre compuesto y "josé andrés" si es un nombre y un apellido.

Y no ocurre sólo con "José", también con otros nombres como "Manuel" o "Juan", lo que pasa es que éstos no llevan acento.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

mirx said:


> ¿Estás seguro?
> 
> Para mí siempre ha sido y será Jos*é* María Morelos y Pavón.
> .


 
Él sí, pero los demás he de decir que me gana el jose.


----------



## gonlezza

Pues yo creo que la RAE es la que tiene la potestad, precisamente. Y con ello y a partir de ahí se fijan las reglas. Por supuesto que uno es libre de suprimir el acento, pero no deja de ser incorrecto el hacerlo.
Está claro que una cosa es el acento que se le dé en el habla, porque la persona así lo quiera, y otra muy distinta que por ello se haya de suprimir la tilde.


----------



## fallu3jp

*Unión de hilos*

Tengo entendido que debe ser José y no Jose en cuanto a ortografía,pero sé que en algunos o muchos países se pronuncia poniendo énfasis en “o” en vez de “e”. (por lo menos me suena así)

¿Serán dos nombres distintos o qué será lo que está pasando?
¿O simplemente estoy oyendo mal?


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Aquí se habló largo y tendido...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tengo varios amigos cuyo nombre es José, pero les dicen Jóse. No es un nombre, sino un apodo o diminutivo. He oído que a los José Antonios les dicen Josean, por ejemplo (no es mi caso).


----------



## xnavar

Como José es un nombre MUY común, algunos tratan de intentar hacerlo más original llamándose Jose... en fin, para gustos los colores.


----------



## Argónida

Para complicarlo aún más, hay mujeres que se llaman María José y les dicen Jose, en este caso siempre con el acento en la o.


----------



## Matutano

Yo opino que es una especie de diminutivo. Algo similar ocurre con algunos Miguel a los que se les llama Migue (aquí además de cambiar el acento desaparece una letra).


----------



## Lexinauta

Matutano said:


> Yo opino que es una especie de diminutivo. Algo similar ocurre con algunos Miguel a los que se les llama Migue (aquí además de cambiar el acento desaparece una letra).


Creo que esto funciona así: a 'José', cuando es es chico, comienzan diciéndole 'Josecito'.
Luego crece, y entonces apocopan el diminutivo, transformándolo en 'Jose' (acorde con la actual tendencia de acortar todos los nombres de pila).


----------



## Pinairun

También puede ser debido a que _José_ va acompañado, a veces, de otro nombre. 
Se forma uno compuesto: José Luis, José Antonio, José Javier, etc.

El uso hace que estos nombres compuestos se pronuncien como si fueran una sola palabra: Josel*UÍ*s, Josean*TÓ*nio, Josejavi*ÉR.*

Cuando estos compuestos se abrevian, _José_ deja de ser palabra aguda  y pasa a ser llana_: Jose._

Saludos


----------



## swift

Coincido con Pinairun. Ese fue uno de los aspectos que se señalaron en el otro hilo que nos da Namarne. Yo, por ejemplo, me llamó José Lisandro, así que cuando usan los dos nombres "José" se convierte en palabra grave.

Otro aspecto a señalar es la confianza y el cariño. Para algunos, José suena muy fuerte, y prefieren decir Jose.

Un saludo,


J.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Siendo mi nombre José la experiencia es un grado: tengo cuatro hermanas y cuatro hermanos; las chicas me dicen Jose y los chicos José. El porqué no se me alcanza pero es así. Lo tienen más fácil aquéllos Josés a los que todo el mundo les dice Pepe.


----------



## gelo.tv

Muchas personas, especialmente de habla castellana, tienden a ejercer una normativización lingüística sobre aspectos en los que no tienen competencia. La competencia de llamarse José o Jose reside exclusivamente en la persona que es llamada como tal. Ambos son nombres distintos y debe respetarse la forma en la que estas personas han sido nombradas en el registro civil.

En cualquier caso, resulta complicado, o al menos muy poco usual, entonar José en nombres compuestos como Jose Luis o Jose Manuel.

No existe una norma en español, como sugieren algunos usuarios, que indique que José deba ponerse con tilde. Esto depende de si la entonación del nombre es aguda o no. Personalmente tras muchos años he concluido que mi nombre, Jose Luis, no debe llevar tilde ya que nunca lo he entonado en la forma aguda, ni nadie lo hace al referirse a mí.

Saludos.


----------



## oa2169

En mi opinión el problema estriba en que en los nombres compuestos en los que José va acompañado de otro nombre como "José Luís" o "José Fernando" estamos acostumbrados a pronunciarlos como una sola palabra, es decir, pronunciamos "Josefer*NAN*do" o "Jose*LUIS*". En esta pronunciación la palabra José pierde la tilde de tal manera que si le quitamos el segundo nombre quedaría *JO*se.

Es el mismo caso de María: Mariafer*NAN*da. Si quitamos el segundo nombre quedaría *MA*ria.


----------



## gelo.tv

oa2169 said:


> otro nombre como "José Luís" o "José Fernando"



Por cierto, lo mismo se aplica para Luis o Luís.
forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=745680


----------



## Filimer

El DPD dice que no todas las palabras se pronuncian tal como se escriben

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=acentoTambién suele ser átono el primer elemento de los nombres de pila compuestos: _José Luis_ [joseluís],_ María Luisa_ [marialuísa]) y el de otras expresiones compuestas: _tres mil _[tresmíl], _veintidós mil _[beintidosmíl]...
​Y que no todas las palabras se escriben tal como se pronuncian

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=tilde2#4En las expresiones formadas por palabras que se escriben separadamente, pero constituyen una unidad fónica y léxica, se conserva siempre la acentuación gráfica independiente de cada uno de sus componentes:
*a) *Antropónimos compuestos. Los nombres propios de persona que se combinan entre sí para formar un antropónimo compuesto se escriben normalmente separados y sin guion intermedio (→guion2 o guión, 1.1.1a). Aunque en la pronunciación solo suele ser tónico el segundo nombre, ambos conservan su acentuación gráfica independiente: _José Luis _[joseluís],_ María José _[mariajosé]_._​


----------



## gelo.tv

Filimer said:


> Aunque en la pronunciación solo suele ser tónico el segundo nombre, ambos conservan su acentuación gráfica independiente: _José Luis _[joseluís],_ María José _[mariajosé]_._[/INDENT]



Gracias Filimer por las referencias. Por la misma regla entiendo que si el nombre original es Jose y no José, entonces se escribirá Jose Luis, y viceversa. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Filimer

Cada uno escribe su nombre como quiere, pero a veces, como ya se ha mencionado, el Registro Civil omite acentos. Si alguien es conocido como Jose y así aparece en su cédula de identidad, es la única posibilidad. Si la cédula dice Jose y él se hace llamar José, me parece que lo correcto es escribir José, y suponer que la omisión del acento no fue intencional.


----------



## arribamanon

¿Es que estais diciendo que el nombre se pronuncia diferente segun si es un amigo o no?


----------



## arribamanon

¿No respusta?


----------



## Fer662

arribamanon said:


> ¿No respusta?



No, no existe tal norma. Pronunciarlo de otra manera no sería mas que un apodo que de casualidad coincide en mucho con su nombre real, pero no sería su nombre. Muchos nombres tienen versiones "amistosas" asociadas por el estilo.


----------



## arribamanon

Muchas gracias Fer662, eres muy amable.


----------



## Pinairun

Esos nombres son _hipocorísticos_.
Se trata de diminutivos o deformaciones de los nombres propios o comunes, que se usan en lenguaje familiar o como apelativos cariñosos.


----------



## arribamanon

Oxalc said:


> En un principio , cuando era adolescente , asociaba dicha pronunciación con " gente de barrio de estudios mínimos " , pero a día de hoy viendo que se pronuncia así tanto por parte del más iletrado como letrado.



Muchas gracias por sus repuestas.

Creo que yo había mal interpretado lo de arriba.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Acá en México José siempre será José, Jose se usa para el diminutivo de Josefina.
> 
> Claro no excluyo que algunos si digan Jose, pero la mayoría es con é.


 
*Totalmente de acuerdo, JOSÉ para el esposo de MARÍA y JOSE como diminutivo de JOSEFINA . . . . . . . .*


----------



## Jose sin tilde

Los nombres propios en castellano siguen las normas ortográficas de acentuación normales.
Sin embargo un nombre propio se puede escribir como su creador decida y así quede constancia de ello legalmente. Por tanto, el nombre de cada uno depende del que le hayan puesto sus padres o tutores legales y así constará en el registro civil (si es que no se lo ha cambiado posteriormente siguiendo los consecuentes procedimientos del registro civil). Luego el nombre de cada uno será el que figure en el registro civil y ahí figurará con/sin tilde, con b/v, con ch/tx, con c/k/q, con/sin h, etc.
En el caso de Jose/José ambos son válidos pero se pronuncian diferente: en el primero que no lleva acento gráfico o tilde, la acentuación recaerá en la 'o' porque así nos lo indican las normas ortográficas de acentuación, y en el segundo caso, el de la tilde, la fuerza recaerá sobre la 'e'.

A modo de ejemplo, en mi caso me llamo Jose y no José, y así figura en mi registro civil y bien se encargaron mis padres de que figurase así. 

Por tanto la grafía del nombre dependerá del creador del nombre y su pronunciación de las normas fonéticas de cada lenguaje (y no al revés: la grafía no tiene que depender de la fonética). Por ejemplo, Zipi y Zape se escriben así por decisión de su creador José Escobar, al ser nombres propios no tienes que seguir las normas estándares de ortografía (sería "Cipi" en lugar de "Zipi"), sin embargo si se deben cumplir las normas gráficas de la acentuación por el mero hecho de querer que el público lea de forma correcta el nombre. Como Zipi no lleva tilde se tiene que leer con acentuación en la primera 'i'; y si el acento estuviese en la segunda 'i' sí que nos vendría indicado por una tilde (según las normas de acentuación, aguda acabada en vocal) y pasaría a escribirse Zipí, aunque no es el caso.
Álvaro, y no Alvaro. Aunque por poder, alguien se podría llamar Alvaro, pero se debería pronunciar correctamente ejecutando la acentuación en la segunda 'a'.
Elena y Helena. Este nombre genera mucha confusión y por eso se oye bastante, "¿Elena con h o sin h?"
Martin y Martín, sirve para diferenciar el nombre inglés del español, que de hecho se pronuncian diferente, algo similar a Jose/José.
Ferre y Ferré, lo mismo ocurre con estos dos apellidos bastante comunes en españa, la tilde ayuda a diferenciar su correcta pronunciación.

Espero que este rollo que acabo de soltar sirva para algo y os haya aclarado. 
Un saludo,
Jose sin tilde


----------



## Vampiro

Para los nombres propios no hay regla ortográfica que valga.
Yo Jose, como llana, la he escuchado sólo para referirse a mujeres con nombre compuesto; así, a María José es muy probable que sus amigas le digan "la Jose".
_


----------



## jorgema

Yo he utilizado la forma llana para referirme o dirigirme directamente a conocidos míos llamados oficialmente José. Como ya se apuntó antes, es una forma familiar y de cariño; siempre he sido consciente de que la forma verdadera es José, y en el entorno adecuado es la única forma que usaría. Sobre si debería escribirse así, Jose, sin tilde, sí, si lo que se trata es mostrar ese matiz afectivo (especialmente en un relato o en la transcripción de un diálogo).


----------

